# Modelo 720 fees.



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

... Just wondering what others have paid for their Modelo 720 submission assistance recently?

It is our first time, we are a little close to the deadline & we are going to pay for some assistance.

If anyone also feels able to recommend a suitable company to help in the Marbella, San Pedro, Estepona area that would also be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I had it done a few years ago and have a feeling it was about 100 euros. I suppose it all depends on how complicated your assets are.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Localizer said:


> ... Just wondering what others have paid for their Modelo 720 submission assistance recently?
> 
> It is our first time, we are a little close to the deadline & we are going to pay for some assistance.
> 
> ...


My wife and I did ours separately (but used the same accountant) and were charged €80 total. That was about 5 years ago though!

Steve


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I paid just €60 last year, my case was a little out of the ordinary but the Gestor I used worked on a flat fee basis.

We also used her for our TIEs also which were €80 each but that included the ~€12 fee plus two doorstep to doorstep chauffeured trips to Alicante and back. We could easily have done them ourselves but sometimes you just want the easy way!

Not much help to you unfortunately though as she operates in and around Torrevieja.

I've heard of law firms charging €250 or more for the TIE, an elderly friend of mine was quoted €200 and although I did my best to dissuade her she was determined to stick with the law firm she'd used for years and was implacable.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

MataMata said:


> I paid just €60 last year, my case was a little out of the ordinary but the Gestor I used worked on a flat fee basis.
> 
> We also used her for our TIEs also which were €80 each but that included the ~€12 fee plus two doorstep to doorstep chauffeured trips to Alicante and back. We could easily have done them ourselves but sometimes you just want the easy way!
> 
> ...


We have been quoted about €100 to do ours this year (will be the first one) and I dint think that was too expensive.

TIE at €250 is very high. We were charged €125 each for first time applicants. Which includes the 2 trips to Alicante. Im driving cause we are doing something else near there. The solicitor did offer to pick us up.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

€20 to do the first one (for both of us) and €15 for an updated one more recently. But you’ll pay a lot more for an English-speaking gestor I suspect.


----------

